# Fall turkey



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Just got back from morning hunt in ashtubula. Seen none . But friends were bow hunting for deer and had all kinds of turkeys by them. We were all hunting on the same private land. Just need to be at the right spot at the right time.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I was deer hunting the weekend of of the 6th and had a gobbler 200 yards from me. I never saw him, but he was close.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

Killed a little jake on Sunday on some private property in Gallia county. First birds we saw all weekend. Had about 7-8 come out, 2 big hens and the rest jakes and jennies. I shot the one that wandered closest after watching them with my gun up for about 15 minutes. Finally, after years of fruitless turkey hunting, I managed to put one in the bag in time for Thanksgiving. Can't figure out how to save the pics small enough to upload them.


----------

